# Global Period for Pacemaker



## kvogel03 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello, 

I have a scenario where one my doctors put in a temporary pacemaker and then a different doctor put in a permanent pacemaker the day after.  Is there still going to be a global period on the temporary pacemaker and the permanent pacemaker ?  

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## mdm58 (Oct 11, 2017)

There is no Global period for the Temp Pacer


----------



## kvogel03 (Oct 13, 2017)

Can you explain why or give me a resource ? I haven't had situation like this before.


----------



## deeva456 (Oct 18, 2017)

Check the Medicare fee schedule, it will give the global period for the CPT code. 

Hope this helps.

Dolores


----------



## twizzle (Oct 19, 2017)

mdm58 said:


> There is no Global period for the Temp Pacer



A temporary pacemaker is just what it says....temporary, so there is no way it can be a major, or even a minor procedure. It is a quick fix to a potentially serious problem just like placing sutures is a quick fix.


----------



## TheresaH71 (Oct 28, 2017)

True there is no global for the Temp Pacer , but there is for the Pacemaker which starts the day before the procedure. I know you can not bill the temp pacer the day of the PM. Not sure for the day before. I would check  CCI edits to see if a modifier may be added.


----------

